# Inducer Motor Replacement - Set Screw



## mwshockley (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a Bryant 383KAV that I am trying to replace the inducer motor on. I have removed the three 3 assembly mounting screws so assumably the only thing holding the motor and mount to the furnace is the motor shaft. 

The next instruction says to loosen the setscrew with an allen wrench. From looking at the diagram provided the set screw is inside the housing and there is no way to get to it, i cant find any other kind of screw access from outside.

Any help?

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb266/merotek/furnace_1.jpg
This is the piece I am trying to remove

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb266/merotek/furnace_2.jpg
This is the piece I am putting back in


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum MWShockley:
Thanks for the pictures, it really helps. This appears to be a draft inducer motor and fan. In the first picture there is a screw head to the right of the bracket and I suspect there is another on the other side. 
Take the whole plate off that holds the assembly. Once you're inside you will be able to see the allen screw they mentioned. It may take a long T handle allen wrench to remove the screw reaching down through the squirrel cage. There will be a dent in one of the vanes making space for the passage of the allen wrench. You didn't start any too soon on this project, it was 44* here this morning and you are north of my home.
Glenn


----------

